# Opinions on doggie hair dye.



## donnanj

So, yesterday on the front page of the NY Daily news or the Post, can't remember which, there was a picture of a malt dyed green for the Jets.
Wondering what opinions are from you guys on this. 
Do you think it is safe?
Would you ever do it?

Not doing it, but, seeing the pic made me curious.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

theres a thread about this somewhere maybe someone can post link , i dont know how lol .. i dont know if i would dye my fluff , i certainly wouldnt hv paid fifty bucks for that !


----------



## 3Maltmom

Sure, it can be safe, and it's fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## princessre

3Maltmom said:


> Sure, it can be safe, and it's fun. :thumbsup:


:HistericalSmiley: Well, there you have it! Safe and fun! It's an awesome combo!

p.s.: I saw the picture! I can't imagine how long that green would take to come out!


----------



## donnanj

3Maltmom said:


> Sure, it can be safe, and it's fun. :thumbsup:


I think if I had a girl, I might dye her ears and tail pink LOL


----------



## donnanj

princessre said:


> :HistericalSmiley: Well, there you have it! Safe and fun! It's an awesome combo!
> 
> p.s.: I saw the picture! I can't imagine how long that green would take to come out!


 I can't imagine getting a malt to sit still long enough to dye the whole body LOL


----------



## iheartbisou

I wouldn't have paid $50 for that bad dye job on the little green dog. That was really spotty looking. 

I probably wouldn't do it just because I don't have to have it linger or deal with it while washing it out..or stain something. That's just extra work for me! lol.


----------



## donnanj

iheartbisou said:


> I wouldn't have paid $50 for that bad dye job on the little green dog. That was really spotty looking.
> 
> I probably wouldn't do it just because I don't have to have it linger or deal with it while washing it out..or stain something. That's just extra work for me! lol.


I wouldn't pay for it either. I would just do it myself LOL


----------



## suzimalteselover

I wanted to see this little green leprechaun. He's ready for St. Patricks Day, too. lol
Let's Go Pets! Jets fan dies dog green - NYPOST.com

I haven't dyed Cody. But, I have had friends that have used Kool Aid, blow pens, food coloring, and manic panic on just the top layer of hair on their ears or tails, etc. That's safe and very cute.


----------



## 3Maltmom

I love it!! The dog is safe, and look how cute ~ :wub:

Hey, the dog is a Jet's Fan. Look at the humans, and how they dress ~ LOL

It's hilarious, but harmless, and fun. I would certainly dye LBB, as he would want me to. Yup, he's in for the fun!! It's all good. 










Here's the link: Let's Go Pets! Jets fan dies dog green - NYPOST.com


----------



## Snowbody

Depends on what they use as dye. I work so hard to keep Tyler's hair white that I can't imagine doing it.


----------



## Canada

I remember reading that a well to do lady used to dye her Maltese fuschia,
as her floors were white marble. 
And she didn't want to step on her.
Our floors were white, too! So we had to change the flooring!

I would dye the ears and tail, it would look cute.
As long as the dye was safe and it didn't wear off on everything.

I am thinking that the green dog,
looks a bit patchy as the groomer was avoiding the eyes?
That makes sense.


----------



## donnanj

they sell doggie hair dye. Now I am thinking of doing brooklyns ears blue lol


----------



## LJSquishy

They make dye for pets that is safe, Pet Edge sells tons of products like that, including some sort of glitter stuff. I wouldn't do it personally, but if done properly, I think it can look cute!


----------



## silverhaven

Canada said:


> I remember reading that a well to do lady used to dye her Maltese fuschia,
> as her floors were white marble.
> And she didn't want to step on her.
> Our floors were white, too! So we had to change the flooring!
> 
> I would dye the ears and tail, it would look cute.
> As long as the dye was safe and it didn't wear off on everything.
> 
> I am thinking that the green dog,
> looks a bit patchy as the groomer was avoiding the eyes?
> That makes sense.


Yes, that would be Marlen Cowpland  she had a dog show called celebrity pets and her dog is called Bunny. 

Maybe pink hi lights for fun??? Lol


----------



## donnanj

Now I will have to get a girl. I have pink highlights in my hair. She can match me LOL


----------



## silverhaven

Sorry duplicate post.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I don't see the harm in it. I have often thought of doinh Hunter's tail tip and a little on the tips of his head hair but wimp out every time. Its nice to see someone so passionate about something and including her (obviously loved) pet in on the action!


----------



## Maglily

Maybe just the ears but I'm not really into it. I wouldn't pay for it to be done either and giving Jodi baths is enough for me.


----------



## 08chrissy08

I don't see anything wrong with it as long as a pet safe dye is used and the dog isn't stressed during the process. I wouldn't do it, but I don't look down on anyone that would so long as said conditions are met. If someone is making their pet miserable with it, yeah I'm probably not going to be too excited about it, but if the dog doesn't care, why should I?


----------



## Bailey&Me

You know, every time I hear of/see a dog with hair-dye, it makes me think of the reality show "Girls Next Door" when Hugh Hefner was dating the twins and they got two maltese (i think) puppies so they could dye their hair pink. (haha yes, i know...don't judge me by my taste in TV :blush I had never heard of putting hair-dye on a dog before that and to be honest, I remember thinking it was kind of silly. I have seen it done a few more times after that, and now I just think...hey, to each his own. If dog-safe products are used, then I don't see the harm in a little hair-dye fun but I personally dont think I would ever dye Bailey's hair.


----------



## Dora's Mom

LJSquishy said:


> They make dye for pets that is safe, Pet Edge sells tons of products like that, including some sort of glitter stuff. I wouldn't do it personally, but if done properly, I think it can look cute!


Glitter?? Ok, now I am thinking about it.... :w00t: I think it might look cute to do just the tips of the ears colored and glittery....probably won't ever actually do it though, unless I want to really annoy my husband. :innocent:


----------



## Cosy

I wouldn't do glitter and risk it getting in the eyes.
Does anyone remember the gal who use to post who would color her malt in streaks? She was a hoot! I think she used chalk. I've put a little streak in Cosy's hair (topknot) before with chalk but it didn't stay in long.


----------



## Johita

I don't see the harm either if it's pet-safe. I would love to do a mohawk effect on Aolani with the tips dyed. Who knows, maybe for his second birthday ;-) I think the little Jets pup looks totally cute and love the smile!


----------



## jmm

Word of caution...the dog hair dye in PetEdge does not wash out as advertised from coats like Maltese. I would use a temporary spray on or chalk for a photo and take it right out - those will get on things in your house. The petedge stuff won't run on your furniture, but it won't come out of the dog either.


----------



## TheMunchkin

As long as it's safe and harmless, I see absolutely nothing wrong with it. It looks pretty fun, actually! I do enjoy seeing color-dyed malts on TV and other media. And though I like to watch the Super Bowl, I'm not a die-hard fan of any team. Therefore, I personally wouldn't do it because I feel like the Maltese coat is so beautiful naturally as it is. But ... it doesn't mean I don't like it! Contrary, I do!


----------



## donnanj

jmm said:


> Word of caution...the dog hair dye in PetEdge does not wash out as advertised from coats like Maltese. I would use a temporary spray on or chalk for a photo and take it right out - those will get on things in your house. The petedge stuff won't run on your furniture, but it won't come out of the dog either.


Never thought of chalk. Now that would be fun and comes right out. I know the stuff I use in my hair,Punky Colors" fades in about 6 weeks. Thought the dog dye would do the same.


----------



## jmm

Yeah...the dog dye doesn't come out.


----------



## allheart

Gosh, boy am I in the minority here :blush: Sorry :blush: For sure I would never dye or anything to change the color of my furbabies hair and when I see a precious furbaby dyed, I feel SO bad for them and not to be unkind, but I don't see anything cute or adorable about it . It just reminds me, when they have to get operated and they put that yellow stuff on their stomachs . I've never seen it in person, thankfully, but when I do see pictures, all I can think of is poor thing 

I'm all for fun. And I do use harness clothing, but it doesn't change their coat, of have even the slightest possibility of pentrating their skin, or them licking whatever was used to dye the hair.

Gosh, sorry, furbaby Mommy in the minority here, but it is my honest thoughts.


----------



## jesbred

This little girl (picture) gave me the idea to dye Mitzy's ears pink one time. I used basic kool aid that you get at the grocery store for $.15 and mixed it with conditioner when I gave her a bath. It was really dark the first week but after the second wash it faded to a pink. It took about 6 washes to completely wash out of her hair.


----------



## edelweiss

No way!


----------



## Orla

Nope, I would never dye my maltese!


----------



## Katkoota

3Maltmom said:


> Sure, it can be safe, and it's fun. :thumbsup:


Yup  that is for sure ^_^ as for my malts, not a full body dye, but this is exactly what i asked for the groomer in Europe to do in 2008 (bellow quote) 


donnanj said:


> I think if I had a girl, I might dye her ears and tail pink LOL


except that I dyed the tip of the tail only. Snowy in blue tail tip and half ear while crystal was in pink ears and tip of tail tip. It didn't cost $59 not even $10 it was fun and the malts enjoyed the attention during our travels :chili:


----------



## Katkoota

Oh and just to add, the color was gone (completely) in just a couple of washes!


----------



## Katkoota

Pictures to add :wub: this is my girl 









And this is a curious fly on her nose


----------



## silverhaven

Awww! Kat, I think Crystal looks really cute with her pink ears


----------



## Katkoota

Awwh i do too, Maureen :wub: I also love her smile and pink tongue that matches the color of the dye color ^_^


----------



## Johita

Katkoota said:


> Pictures to add :wub: this is my girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a curious fly on her nose


 
See something subtle like this is adorable!!! Kat, Crystal looks so cute with her pink ears - OMG, I love it! And gthat fly on her nose is too funny.


----------



## Katkoota

Johita said:


> See something subtle like this is adorable!!! Kat, Crystal looks so cute with her pink ears - OMG, I love it! And gthat fly on her nose is too funny.


Lol Edith, I remember that I was snapping her pictures - didn't notice the fly coming. When I looked at the photos, I saw it there :w00t: awwh and she was trying to look at it in the photo. Awwh


----------



## The A Team

Here's a decorated dog! 

View attachment 93644



Don't think I would ever do that to any of my dogs.....

.....well... maybe for a Halloween parade....


----------



## Moxie'smom

jmm said:


> Word of caution...the dog hair dye in PetEdge does not wash out as advertised from coats like Maltese. I would use a temporary spray on or chalk for a photo and take it right out - those will get on things in your house. The petedge stuff won't run on your furniture, but it won't come out of the dog either.


:HistericalSmiley: And Jackie knows!


----------



## Canada

silverhaven said:


> Yes, that would be Marlen Cowpland  she had a dog show called celebrity pets and her dog is called Bunny.
> 
> Maybe pink hi lights for fun??? Lol


Thank you, Maureen! 
I counldn't remember who she was.
we just changed our floors!  as it was easier, they really did blend it with the white floor.



Katkoota said:


> Pictures to add :wub: this is my girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a curious fly on her nose


Kat,
Crystal looks adorable!!!
I love that shade of pink, very cute.


----------



## heartmadeforyou

The A Team said:


> Here's a decorated dog!
> 
> View attachment 93644
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think I would ever do that to any of my dogs.....
> 
> .....well... maybe for a Halloween parade....


HAHA, Pat! All's fair in love and war... and the Halloween parade!

I think the tip of the ears, topknot or tail would be OK, but I don't think I would color a whole dog. Did you guys watch that show Extreme Poodles? Groomers were competing and doing all kinds of doggie art like the one you posted, Pat.


----------



## Katkoota

Canada said:


> Kat,
> Crystal looks adorable!!!
> I love that shade of pink, very cute.


awwh thanks. That was from 2008  I just wanted to share that my pups got a pet friendly color on ears and tails at one point in their lives (in 2008) which was gone in a couple of washes and was safe and fun to have ^_^



The A Team said:


> Here's a decorated dog!
> 
> View attachment 93644


:w00t: 



heartmadeforyou said:


> Did you guys watch that show Extreme Poodles? Groomers were competing and doing all kinds of doggie art like the one you posted, Pat.


someone posted a set of photos once here. I think they were from that show that you are talking about. It was a groomers' competition show of doggie art, similar to the picture posted by pat...


----------



## mahceee

Just wanted to say that I just bought blue and silver dye from Amazon. Excited to try it out! Same stuff as PetEdge but cheaper. Free 2-day shipping with Prime. [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Top-Performance-Hair-4-Ounce-Screaming/dp/B001VP57VA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1377825078&sr=8-1&keywords=top+performance+hair+dye+white]Amazon.com: Top Performance Dog Hair Dye Gel, 4-Ounce, Screaming Pink: Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------



## maddysmom

Ok, ok I admit...a long time ago I colored my daughters tips of her hair bubble gun pink and then we dyed Maddies(my other sweet malt) pigtails bubble gum pink...she looked adorable...I did it so it looked trendy but classic all at the same time. The funny thing is when my daughter went to summer camp the kids all said" I can't believe your mom let you do that" my daughters reply" ahhh...my mom's the one who did this to me"
However....I would nvr do this now bcuz I like Lacie to simple and natural.


----------



## mahceee

I already get so much grief for his bows. I can't wait to see what happens when I bring him in dyed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamiemarie

My brothers dogs get their hair done once a month!


----------

